# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  آیا زبانی به نام کیل سی (هجی انگلیسی شو نمیدونم) وجود داره؟

## P_Norton

اگه وجود داره لطفا لینک دانلودشو به من بدید ممنون می شم :چشمک: 
البته اونی که بهم معرفی کرده گفته حجمش خیلی کمه :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## farzadsw

keil یه *کامپایلره* برای زبان C .
ورژن های مختلف برای میکروهای مختلف داره مثل 8051 و arm .
از سایت اصلی خود کاپایلر میتونید نسخه رایگانش رو *بدون محدودیت زمانی* دانلود کنید . توی مقدار کدی که که کامپایل میکنه محدوده . حدود 2 کیلو بایت .. ولی مطمئن باشید 2 کیلو بایت حجم کمی نیست !

* فعالیت warez خلاف قوانین سایت هست.

----------

